# Fiat Ducato 2.5 power improvements



## andy125 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi I have an 1996 Fiat Ducato turbo diesel 2.5 in a Frankia motorhome
How can I get a bit more low end torque out of the engine or for the turbo to kick in earlier 

We have a problem with a steep lane from the house with very little traction on it's surface and no run up to it!!!!!

If the turbo is not working she won't get up and wheel spins if you try to start on the hill

More low end torque would make the whole thing less exciting

Anyone had on chipped or adjusted and what are you thoughts on this

Without moving house

Regards Andy


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 10, 2011)

I had mine chipped. From 128 BHP, I now get 150 BHP, which is very helpful pulling up hills or gradiants. Cost a bit, roughly from £400 upwards, depending where you get it from. Will not interfere with your fuel consumption. On the flat you will notice a great difference from 1st to top gear. That is only my opinion, perhaps more members would like to add to it, before you decide what you need to do.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Mar 10, 2011)

I too think the only option is to have it chipped,


----------



## Brian Evans (Mar 10, 2011)

My mate had his van chipped at the Stratford  Motorhome show it cost around £200 . It was done by WOW . You should find various deals on during the forthcoming summer shows .You could also consider fitting a power box , cost a bit more but the advantage is you can remove it if you plan to change your van .


----------



## robjk (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi I have had my 2.9 ducato remapped by Carafit Crosshands ( wow tuning agent ) last year and it has improved 1st and top gear now possible to start off on flat in 2nd gear, Also fuel economy has inreased by about 3mpg.

Rob


----------



## m30 (Mar 10, 2011)

You won't be able to chip or remap that engine as it will be a mechanical pump and not common rail.

Is your pump in good order? how many miles has it done?, is the pump timing correct?


Stu


----------



## andy125 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi it's done about 70k and it all seams in very good order (clean air & fuel filter too) recent cam belt so timing should be spot on

I'm fitting some new super sticky Mitchien tyres tomorrow to aid traction

I think it's the hill that's a bit extreme about 30% and in a difficult place after a dirt track and cattle grid 

Regards Andy


----------



## maingate (Mar 10, 2011)

If you have a large rear overhang (on the van) and you are overloading the rear axle, you will be more liable to wheelspin, more so on an incline.

Get the van on to a weighbridge and check out the front and rear axle weights.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 11, 2011)

i could be the weight over the rear wheels but it seems to me the hill is rather steep and if the road surface is not the best then you are not getting the grip for the front wheels ,with front wheel drive the steeper the incline is the less weight you will have at the front .


----------



## rickboy (Mar 11, 2011)

*More grip*

I think you need more grip not more power.If you mean Michelin tyres,they are usually a hard compound to give max milage but not super grip.Go for an M&S marked tyre ( the Michelin Agilis is still a hard compound )for better grip and try a slight zig zag approach to a steep incline.There is a shortage of choice for M&S tyres at the moment as they sold most during the harsh winter,may be best to wait for fresh stocks this summer.Don't have the tyre pressures in the front too high.
If you have already bought tyres just give it plenty of welly!!!


----------



## rickboy (Mar 11, 2011)

*More grip*

I think you need more grip not more power.If you mean Michelin tyres,they are usually a hard compound to give max milage but not super grip.Go for an M&S marked tyre ( the Michelin Agilis is still a hard compound )for better grip and try a slight zig zag approach to a steep incline.There is a shortage of choice for M&S tyres at the moment as they sold most during the harsh winter,may be best to wait for fresh stocks this summer.
If you have already bought tyres just give it plenty of welly!!!
ps Don't have the pressure too high in the front tyres.


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Mar 12, 2011)

May sound daft but you could use a winch to assist or dependant on the distance and difficulty you could try reversing, as the gearing is lower the revs will be higher allowing turbo to kick in.

I know it's daft so plese do not shoot me down, just a little lateral thinking.

Wanderer


----------



## rickboy (Mar 12, 2011)

*Sounds good to me*

All sounds good to me and gives you rear wheel drive.


----------



## Pollik (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine is a 98 Ducato, so I am guessing that is also too old for chipping, but humour an old woman...what is chipping and if it is so good, why don't Fiat already chip it and what (if anything) do you lose by chipping?

Polly


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Mar 12, 2011)

Pollik said:


> Mine is a 98 Ducato, so I am guessing that is also too old for chipping, but humour an old woman...what is chipping and if it is so good, why don't Fiat already chip it and what (if anything) do you lose by chipping?
> 
> Polly



Greetings Pol,
In simple terms  manufactures of new  vehicules set their engines up to run on diesel that is less refined than ours. (ie Africa) In fact they deliberatly set their engines up to run under all possible fuel conditions. In this country where fuel quality is very high there is scope to fine tune the engine thereby gaining power and torque (grunt).
Chiping or remapping is a way of changing the way an engine respondes to the road conditions as well load on the engine. But can only be carried out on vehicules that have an ECU or electronic control unit.
The down side is that you may invalidate any gaurantee offered by the manufacturer.
Wanderer


----------



## Pollik (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for that Wanderer. 

Like everything, it is horses for course, isn't it?  I suppose you would also hold back from chipping it if you were going to Morocco, too?

Oh, well, no need to worry about it for now...I will wait until we get our next van.

Polly


----------



## andy125 (Mar 12, 2011)

*grip*

Hi thanks for all your surgestions 

I once saw a caravan weaving all over, later on site i discovered the beer creates where in the toilet at the rear of van 

So the rear lockers have only very light items

I had a few years off roading with Landys so turning the wheel from side to side is a tacktic I already use to find grip

I had forgoten about backing up the hill, great idea but for the s bend at the top of hill and the 1/2 mile to end of lane

I now have new tyres and running lower pressures 38 psi not 44 psi and the tyres have made a big diffrence for the better


----------



## rickboy (Mar 13, 2011)

*Tyre pressure*

I would say that tyre pressure is a bit too low.Your new tyres of any type will give good grip and ride as the rubber is softer when new.There is much congesture about tyre pressures.Best to contact the manufactures with your axle weight,it can be roughly worked out from your plating.There are also charts online.
Best of luck


----------

